

Mailpile Beta Release - DoubleMalt
https://www.mailpile.is/blog/2014-09-13_Mailpile_Beta_Release.html

======
nico239
I discover Mailpile. Excellent idea to create a new mail client Because none
are good.

Now I'm using the most perfect (in my opinion) Foxmail 7.0.93 with gmail imap
and seven 64

So if you want to create a really good mail client I think it is necessary to
(some are possible with addons in Thunderbird but why not integrate in the
client?)

FIRSTTTTTTTTTT \- preview jpg, png, pdf, word, excel and powerpoint
attachments INSIDE the mail window in ONE ONE ONE CLICK (like Foxmail 7.0.93
or Outlook) and NOT in Acrobat or Word ... or a double click and NOT in
another tab etc

VERY USEFULL in business Almost ALL EMAILS now have one of these attachments

SECONDDDDD A good templates creator (like in The Bat not excellent in Foxmail
- and better than Axel Grude Template in Th.) which is able to create easily a
template for EACH account and for EACH kind of reply, send, transfer And with
macro functions (like in Foxmail 7.0.93) : one of the best is %cursor% because
of sending automatic mails and replies

Then \- search and display all email from a sender from all folders and trash
folder in ONE CLICK (2 clicks in Foxmail 7.0.93) \- delay for sending mail
(like The Bat) \- different ringtone for EACH account \- rearrange imap
account order \- rearrange imap folders order \- open or close folders pane
with a button (good for small screen laptops) \- good looking characters
dimensions (not like in Thunderbird where it is really the jungle) \-
possibility to download a selection of attachments (like in Foxmail 7.0.93)
and NOT all or one \- adress completion not only on the email but also with
the domain name \- automatic display of To - CC - BBC (like in Foxmail 7.0.93)
that we can use ONLY with tab and not using mouse... (energy for nothing) \- a
quick folders toobar (same as quick folders addon from excellent Axel Grude)
with drag and drop and renaming (not like Postbox favorites bar : no rename
and no drag and drop :D ) \- the CHOICE (like in Foxmail 7.0.93) to display
one or two lines for mail pane

For the moment I stay on Foxmail 7.0.93

I bought or tried . Mailbird, Foxmail 7.2.5, The Bat Pro, Outlook, Thunderbird
30, EM, Postbox, Fossamail... and many more

Best regards

------
dang
> P.S. Check out this Hacker News post to discuss and/or upvote!

Please don't do this. It's against the rules
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html))
and will get your story penalized, along with (in many cases) your account
and/or the accounts who voted for it.

~~~
dickfickling
Are you specifically referring to the "and/or upvote" part of that quote? I
understand why asking for upvotes is not allowed, but linking to the HN post
is still okay, correct?

~~~
dang
That part is ok.

------
brennannovak
Core team designer here. Ask me design / UX questions & ideas :)

~~~
aw3c2
Will there be a mode where no icons are lacking a textual description?

Can I see single messages instead of having the whole thread loaded?

Is there a design that uses less whitespace?

Is there a classic "tree on the left, list on the top, message at the bottom"
layout?

~~~
brennannovak
Good feedback. Some are already ideas we like. Some are more easily doable
than others.

> Will there be a mode where no icons are lacking a textual description?

Not currently planned. If enough people demand this it could happen!

> Can I see single messages instead of having the whole thread loaded?

This is neat. I'd love to implement it.

> Is there a design that uses less whitespace?

There is a "Display" dropdown for the Search view that does have different
versions with less whitespace. We might expand this elsewhere

> Is there a classic "tree on the left, list on the top, message at the
> bottom" layout?

Not exactly sure I understand. Wanna file a Github issue with a screenshot? :)
If I do understand, yes, we'd like to offer this sort of view as well!

------
blindmikey
Can this replace my server's installation of squirrel mail? Where my users
could log into their accounts and reap the benefits of mailpile instead?

------
HerraBRE
Hello everyone! I'm part of the core team, I'll take a look here now and then
to answer any questions folks may have.

~~~
murbard2
What do you think is Mailpile's biggest issue? Not something you'd mention in
a FAQ but the type of issue that's almost inherent to the project and that
bothers you the most?

~~~
HerraBRE
Interesting question. :-)

I think the biggest issue may be the fundamental fact that Mailpile is
software that has to run on a computer somewhere - people are getting so
accustomed to just getting service for free on the web, that many will balk at
having to install an app locally. Folks who value their privacy enough will,
but not everyone does.

This will be a problem even assuming we solve the two hard problems and major
benefits provided by cloudy solutions: backups and "always on, always
available" remote access.

------
hsivonen
Very cool to see progress to this stage. Thank you!

I get the desktop layout on Firefox OS, though. Is there already a phone-
friendly layout and it just sniffs Firefox OS wrong or is a mobile layout
still to be done altogether? (The announcement says small screens need work,
but it's not clear what the current expected state is.)

~~~
brennannovak
We haven't put much effort into mobile yet. I will be doing that before 1.0
though :)

------
ZeWaren
Learning that someone is finally working on a nice webmail app that can be
self-hosted pleases me.

~~~
brennannovak
Glad ya like it :)

------
venjuju
Loving many aspects of this. Couple of bugs filed, but really promising work
:D Glad I helped kickstart this.

------
fiatjaf
Well, nice this is getting ready and usable.

Now I think we need some easy way for everyone to deploy their own MTAs.

~~~
brennannovak
We posted a few projects on our downloads page
[https://www.mailpile.is/download/](https://www.mailpile.is/download/) they're
coming along!

